# Student. Teacher. Lust. Taboo. New Adult Romance, "Discipline" for 2.99



## AuthorValKidd (Apr 24, 2013)

*DISCIPLINE*

Daniel Cole was that high school teacher. The incredibly sexy, frustratingly professional star of daily student fantasies, whom girls made missions of getting just one flirtatious word out of. Nina Decker was no exception, though unlike other girls in the affluent town of Woodhill, she forgot her teacher fantasy upon moving onto college.

Perhaps it was thanks to meeting Ben, the TriBeCa dwelling trader whose money paid for a monthly allowance, her mother's fanatical approval and the penthouse rooftop above her head. Blinded by the Woodhill obsession for riches, extravagance seemed a fair trade for being forced to quit school, leave work and forfeit a social life -- all to serve Ben and his every need. No matter what the request.

But after an unthinkably despicable demand, Nina leaves her life of luxury to return to running wild with her sexy, single girlfriends. And on the first night of her freedom, whom does she run into but Mr. Daniel Cole?

The spark is undeniable. And so is their need to abandon Woodhill and its controlled perfection. Together, they discover that being bad for once can feel so incredibly good.

But for Nina, being ready to abandon her past doesn't mean that it's quite ready to leave her -- or Daniel.

*Available for $2.99 on Amazon. Buy or borrow today! http://amzn.to/15MRCsi*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

